
Ask HN: What companies were as glorified as FAANG in history? - kkcorps
And What are they doing now?
======
RNeff
IBM, Digital Equipment Corporation (DEC), Control Data Corporation (CDC), Cray
Research, Motorola Semiconductor, Commodore, Atari, Silicon Graphics,
Burroughs, Sun Microsystems.

------
rawgabbit
Sabre. Which was originally part of American Airlines. Sabre's mainframe still
powers American's booking and operations infrastructure.

------
dundercoder
Probably Sears Roebuck, Macy's, Ford for a few.

